# [risolto] emerge -uDav world - problema eselect-esd esound

## starise

Ho provato a fare un emerge -uDav world.. ma mi risulta impossibile aggiornare esound con eselect installato!

A me sembra strano che abbiano qualcosa in comune, comunque non posso disinstallare eselect...

Cosa faccio?   :Sad: 

```
starbook starise # emerge -Duav world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (is blocking app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="-build" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.6 [1.4.4] USE="nls" 495 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.13 [1.0.12] 2,348 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.13 [1.0.12] USE="-debug% -doc" 693 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.13 [1.0.12] USE="nls" 957 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/glitz-0.4.4 [0.5.6] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-terms/xterm-218 [220] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/unifont-1.0-r3 [1.0-r2] USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  1 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 [0.2.36-r1] USE="alsa tcpd -debug -ipv6 (-static%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8  USE="nls samba ssl -gnutls -pam -slp" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.5-r2 [1.4.5] USE="X ldap nls readline zlib -bindist% -bzip2 -curl -ecc -idea (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb" LINGUAS="-ru" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 4,496 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

```
starbook starise # emerge -s esound eselect

*  media-sound/esound

      Latest version available: 0.2.36-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.2.36-r1

      Size of files: 361 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html

      Description:   The Enlightened Sound Daemon

      License:       LGPL-2

*  app-admin/eselect

      Latest version available: 1.0.2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.2

      Size of files: 143 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/eselect/

      Description:   Modular -config replacement utility

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## starise

rettifica.. mi sono confuso... il problema è tra eselect-esd e esound

me li vuole emergere entrambi, ma nello stesso tempo non possono convivere... boh!   :Sad: 

```
starise@starbook ~ $ emerge -s eselect-esd

*  app-admin/eselect-esd

      Latest version available: 20060719

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Manages configuration of ESounD implementation or PulseAudio wrapper

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## randomaze

 *starise wrote:*   

> A me sembra strano che abbiano qualcosa in comune, comunque non posso disinstallare eselect...
> 
> ...
> 
> [blocks B     ] <media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (is blocking app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719)

 

Infatti il blocco non é di eselect ma di eselect-esd.

Probabilmente la versione che hai attualmente non é adatta per eselect, disinstallala e, dopo l'aggiornamento reinstallala (se non lo fa lui...)

----------

## Scen

Problema segnalato in questo bug (bug poi segnalato come duplicato di questo).

La soluzione sembrerebbe essere

```

emerge -C \<media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

basta togliere la vecchia versione di esound, ora ce n'e' una nuova che ti compilata e installata automaticamente

----------

## Luca89

Classico problema dei pacchetti bloccati, non mi pare nulla di difficile, basta rimuovere quello vecchio e poi ci pensa emerge a sistemare tutto.

----------

## starise

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Problema segnalato in questo bug (bug poi segnalato come duplicato di questo).
> 
> La soluzione sembrerebbe essere
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, sistemato tutto! Grazie!   :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Classico problema dei pacchetti bloccati, non mi pare nulla di difficile, basta rimuovere quello vecchio e poi ci pensa emerge a sistemare tutto.

 Non sempre (vedi pam/shadow), ma in questo caso è così  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makaveli87

Come si fa a sapere quali pacchetti dipendono da esound??

Io so soltanto quali pacchetti servono ad esound ma non il contrario...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

equery, lo trovi in gentoolkit

----------

## makaveli87

Ok... ma quale opzione???

uses controlli le use del pacchetto,

depend controlla quale pacchetto dipende da quello su cui stai facendo l'equery.

e invece per vedere da quali pacchetti dipende quello in esame?? Questo non sono mai riuscito a fare..

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Ok... ma quale opzione???
> 
> uses controlli le use del pacchetto,
> 
> depend controlla quale pacchetto dipende da quello su cui stai facendo l'equery.
> ...

 

man equery

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

se vuoi vedere cosa dipende da esound basta che usi equery. 

ad esempio equery depends esound ti restituisce tutti i pacchetti che possono dipendere da esound ->> mi sembra sia quello che cercavi no?

----------

## makaveli87

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> se vuoi vedere cosa dipende da esound basta che usi equery. 
> 
> ad esempio equery depends esound ti restituisce tutti i pacchetti che possono dipendere da esound ->> mi sembra sia quello che cercavi no?

 

no il contrario...

Cioè sapere da quali pacchetti dipende esound

----------

## Luca89

@makaveli87

Esiste l'opzione depgraph di equery:

```
$ equery depgraph esound
```

Anche se a me non piace molto perché ti dice tutte le dipendenze, compresi binutils e gcc. Trovo molto più utile leggere le variabili DEPEND e RDEPEND che vengono dichiarate all'interno dell'ebuild, per esound ad esempio:

```
DEPEND=">=media-libs/audiofile-0.1.5

        alsa? ( >=media-libs/alsa-lib-0.5.10b )

        tcpd? ( >=sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r2 )"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        !app-admin/eselect-esd"

```

Solitamente per quello che ho dovuto fare io mi è stato più utile così, poi vedi tu.

----------

## makaveli87

Ok.. la prossima volta che mi servirà ci proverò.

Ora ho dei grossi problemi con X... ma aspetto di finire l'aggiornamento e poi aprirò una discussione

----------

